# طلب بخصوص مركز صيانة السيارات



## رحيل العمر (3 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخواني عندي مركز صيانة سيارات وابي مساعدة

بخصوص وضع نظام للمركز .

يعني ابي النظام اللي يكون عليه العمالة والاستقبال 

والاالية لمسيرة العمل

وابي بيانات الاعطال والاسعار والوقت لكل عطل 

بنتظار كم


----------



## رحيل العمر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

up


up



up

احد يرد علينا


----------



## المتكامل (5 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم ممكن تتصل بي على رقمي 0562411162 مهندس خالد


----------



## سوزان عوض (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*dear sir*

sir 
if you talk about a dealer for one of automobile companies , you can read the attchment


----------



## سوزان عوض (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*بخصوص ساعات العمل بتختلف من سيارة لاخرى ( بقصد بنسبه التعقيد ) متلا لما بتحكي عن سيارة هاتش باك غير عن لما بتحكي عن الصالون او الجيب لانه لكل تصميم خصوصيته بفك او تركيب القطع و كيفيه الوصول للقطعه المعطله عالعموم عندي دراسه لتقدير ساعات العمل بتاخذ بعين الاعتبار *
*1-الرواتب *
*2-الاجازات*
*3-الضمان الاجتماعي*
*4-التامين للموظفين ....الخ *​


----------



## المحمد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية أخت سوزان كثير منا يحتاج لمثل تلك المعلومات ومن خلال مافهمت من كلامك فأنتي لك أرتباط بالتنظيمات في "مراكز صيانة السيارات" ، أرجو تقديم المزيد فنحن في أمس الحاجة إليها .. أكرر شكري


----------



## محمد زكريا محمود (4 يناير 2009)

انا محاسب واريد ان اعرف العمليات المحاسبية التي تتم في المركز كي استطيع ان انمو بقدراتي في مجال الحسابات بالمركز حيث يوجد عمل بمركز صيانة في دولة السعودية ولو بصورة مبسطة او حالة عملية وكيفية حسابها من اول دخول السيارة المركز


----------



## محمد زكريا محمود (13 يناير 2009)

انا محمد زكريا ياريت حد يرد عليا للضرورة ده اول طلب وشكله هيكون الاخير


----------



## دكتور نور (13 يناير 2009)

جزاكى الله كل خير


----------



## رحيل العمر (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوره اختي ولكل من شارك ورد بموضوعي

بس حاب لو اعرف كيف احسب او تنحسب ساعات العمل للعامل
طبعا تحصصنا سيارات المانية


----------



## hazemalferjani (13 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أختنا العزيزة


----------



## eng mohamed ezat (23 فبراير 2013)

Thanks for the engineer


----------

